# Truma 240v Water Heating Switch



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

The 240v water heating switch ( see picture) on my Truma C6002EL heater continues to function OK but the green light when ON (240v neon ?) has stopped working. So I thought I'd have a look and maybe get away with replacing the neon ( cheapskate!) . So I unshipped it to have a look and the back (see picture) appears to be fixed on with what I thought at first was 3 small phillip screws (no) then very small allen screws (no) - anybody had any experience of getting access to Truma switches ?

Harry


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

2nd picture (how do you add a 2nd piccie)

Harry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks very similar to a CBE back box which is released by a plastic spring clip at the top and bottom of the box. The clips will fit into the rear of the switch somehow??


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You can't get a green neon, it is usually a gas discharge lamp with green glass. We have some switches here with such devices.

As far as replacement goes, you'd probably find that the switch is a 'sealed for life' unit, but there are other options for wiring in an indicator light to show that it is turned on, such as a simple panel neon light put across the heater element terminals, but don't attempt to do it yourself of you are not competent with electrical work.

We've got some simple 12mm hole push-in neons here, they have either a 0.25" tag connections or 9" leads. If you could use one, PM me your address and I'll pop one in the post. I'll be away from this afternoon until Monday, we are at a show with the engine.

Peter


----------

